# Muscular Women



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

Lately I have been finding Muscular Women more and more attractive. A lot of my friends think its horrible and wonder what the hell am I on!?!!?!

Does anyone else find Muscular Women sexually appealing?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

The good looking ones, yeah ;0)


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah , i like it ... i think its quite hot .,


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i always have done, more than any other type of woman ive ever known and ive never hidden it either, there my biggest fetish. :wub:


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

Hurrah! Not just me then!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think a woman with muscle regardless of facial looks is far more attractive than the flat fat saggy jezza kyle lay about girl next door types .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

my current fave look:



www.mariawattel.com

one of my generally fave websites (thats free):

http://www.sexymusclegirls.com/


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I like it from the perspective they are strong and capable... could easily give you a run for your money, I respect that in any person


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i like muscular calves of girls???? Does that count?


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I prefer the more athletic look than muscular .

Jessica Ennis style :drool:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I would generally say no but having seen Lisa Cross on stage and the way she carried herself I can see your point


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

We need a thread from just muscly women...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> my current fave look:
> 
> View attachment 103366
> View attachment 103367
> ...


Grrrrrr.......muscular and demure looking!!!!! If you don't find this doll attractive you are broken...or pitifully insecure.

**Had a look through her page Aus....wow!! Good find.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmm the pic was not so nice, has anyone seen the girl on the top of bodybuildng.com? cant remember her name but thats the figure i like....love.mmmmm

anyway lol its weird tho cos my misses is literally the opposite lol well shes not fat but she used to be a swimmer so all the cals she used to eat when she swam, after she quit, she still eats the same amount so she has put on some weight ;(

i remember her name now...jamie eason! sooooooo damn hot!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Gym-pig said:


> I would generally say no but having seen Lisa Cross on stage and the way she carried herself I can see your point


Do some searching around the internet for Lisa Cross, apart from the dodgy boobs there's defiantely something hot about her!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gym-pig said:


> I would generally say no but having seen Lisa Cross on stage and the way she carried herself I can see your point


and shes a domme 

check her website mg: :drool:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do some searching around the internet for Lisa Cross, apart from the dodgy boobs there's defiantely something hot about her!


Have done pal unfortunately a lot of it is X rated which is not what I want my kids to find in my browser history !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i seriously think many normal gym guys are put off muscular women because they look sh1t or are weak in comparison , the more time you spend with muscle birds the more you realise you have far more in common than any other group or individuals , the training i do is single minded and you have to be committed that is also true in muscly birds , determination is fcuking sexy .


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

melissa dettwiller :wub: :drool:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do some searching around the internet for Lisa Cross, apart from the dodgy boobs there's defiantely something hot about her!


Lisa has some great porn out!

my 2nd fave though, with MUCH better tits:

Angela Salvagno



http://clips4sale.com/29535

(last link not work friendly)


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

She is currently my favourite... WBFF pro... older women, polish and frickin hot...

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183213_327899777307088_754921778_n.jpg

Man i'd hit that hard.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Lisa has some great porn out!
> 
> my 2nd fave though, with MUCH better tits:
> 
> ...


i dont think that bikini is going to work down the local swimming baths...


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Lisa has some great porn out!
> 
> my 2nd fave though, with MUCH better tits:
> 
> ...


wtf is up with the face tho in that pic mate....theres gotta be better looking women BB out there?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Also worth reminding people that might find stage condition a bit off putting, a few days after with no tan and a few carbs they don't look anywhere as extreme.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

thats what im in to!!! i would be in prison for the things i would do lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> wtf is up with the face tho in that pic mate....theres gotta be better looking women BB out there?


oh there's pretty ones out there, with decent size:



http://www.eva-andressa.com/

She's pretty, in the way my girl is, i guess if i'm looking for extra i prefer a bit harder...


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

thats alot better @ausbuilt, but still i like the more tones, cover model look of jamie eason


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> hmmm the pic was not so nice, has anyone seen the girl on the top of bodybuildng.com? cant remember her name but thats the figure i like....love.mmmmm
> 
> anyway lol its weird tho cos my misses is literally the opposite lol well shes not fat but she used to be a swimmer so all the cals she used to eat when she swam, after she quit, she still eats the same amount so she has put on some weight ;(
> 
> i remember her name now...jamie eason! sooooooo damn hot!


That is what I'm talking about !

She is the perfect combination of strength , fitness , beauty and femininity .

Fit as F*ck !


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

@DeadpoolX you like the pics i put up then lol she is mine mate...hands of


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

haha i found this a while ago!

http://www.t-nation.com/figureImages.jsp?pageNo=1

enjoy


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

3 words

Laura Michelle Prestin


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 103378
> 
> 
> perfect
> ...


What's this little things name then ?

Defo my cuppa tea .

@ Pardoe I've moved on already , you can keep miss Eason .


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Hams mg:


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> haha i found this a while ago!
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/figureImages.jsp?pageNo=1
> 
> enjoy


It's too early for all this :surrender:


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Felicia Romero.............theres a few more names out there bro


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> thats alot better @ausbuilt, but still i like the more tones, cover model look of jamie eason


jamie's attractive, but, see below answer



Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 103378
> 
> 
> perfect
> ...


I find it now hard to separate the visual aspect from the "sexual aspect" once you've had sex with a very muscular woman, the feeling of the firm body is one thing, the sex drive, OMG.... women on enough deca/tren or proviron (test is a funny one, some women go nuts, some go the opposite way, but deca drives every women crazy in bed) to have substantial muscle, you'll have the kind of sex you DON'T forget.... DAILY...


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> jamie's attractive, but, see below answer
> 
> I find it now hard to separate the visual aspect from the "sexual aspect" once you've had sex with a very muscular woman, the feeling of the firm body is one thing, the sex drive, OMG.... women on enough deca/tren or proviron (test is a funny one, some women go nuts, some go the opposite way, but deca drives every women crazy in bed) to have substantial muscle, you'll have the kind of sex you DON'T forget.... DAILY...


very valid point......i just wouldnt wanna have someone bigger than me, and since im aiming for lean/ripped cover model style body it isnt hard atm...id feel like there b!tch haha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> very valid point......i just wouldnt wanna have someone bigger than me, and since im aiming for lean/ripped cover model style body it isnt hard atm...id feel like there b!tch haha


makes sense; since I'm aiming for the IFBB Mr Olympia (1990s) contender style, I prefer someone I break the bedroom walls with...

(despite the fact I want to LOOK like Bob Paris, I still only do women!)


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

> makes sense; since I'm aiming for the IFBB Mr Olympia (1990s) contender style, I prefer someone I break the bedroom walls with...
> 
> (despite the fact I want to LOOK like Bob Paris, I still only do women!)


I think maybe its not the fact they are bigger and muscular, maybe its cos they are AS big as you are? in which case i can agree?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pardoe said:


> View attachment 103373
> 
> 
> View attachment 103374
> ...


me 2


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank me later... Joelle Murphy... immense.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

punhoninja said:


> View attachment 103381
> 
> 
> Thank me later... Joelle Murphy... immense.


haha ive seen better im afraid...think outside the box mate, let your mind wonder the darkest parts of the web and come back with a pic worth showing


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is my type of mucular women @Keeks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> I like it from the perspective they are strong and capable... could easily give you a run for your money, I respect that in any person


Have to agree with this. I find a powerful looking pair of legs on a girl attractive because of the fact they've got them, just as much as what they look like... if that makes sense lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Have to agree with this. I find a powerful looking pair of legs on a girl attractive because of the fact they've got them, just as much as what they look like... if that makes sense lol


Totaly agree..


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

Guys, keep uploading your fav muscle women pics... i will put them all in a poll later! Then we will see whos favoured!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> one of my generally fave websites (thats free):
> 
> http://www.sexymusclegirls.com/


Obviously I can't post the image in here but the images under "Biggest Clit In Female Bodybuilding?" are a bit..... different.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TheBob said:


> She is one of my favs, not scared to work her quads . Seen her comp shape & she looked harder & lean


I think all the Brazillian chicks (think GraceyAnne Barbosa, Gal Fereirra Yates) aren't scared of big time squats.... all really work the lower body hard for legs/glutes..



Pardoe said:


> I think maybe its not the fact they are bigger and muscular, maybe its cos they are AS big as you are? in which case i can agree?


well, Maria Carolien Wattel that I first posted is 184cm and 90kg; I'm 184-185cm and 106kg, so not a huge difference (though I want to be 115kg at my current 8%); plenty of non-trained couples are close in body size..

My girl is 80kg now, and 174cm (21% BF, 61kg LBM) so on the way.. LOL


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> jamie's attractive, but, see below answer
> 
> I find it now hard to separate the visual aspect from the "sexual aspect" once you've had sex with a very muscular woman, the feeling of the firm body is one thing, the sex drive, OMG.... women on enough deca/tren or proviron (test is a funny one, some women go nuts, some go the opposite way, but deca drives every women crazy in bed) to have substantial muscle, you'll have the kind of sex you DON'T forget.... DAILY...


I need to inject my bird with 1000mg deca weekly, no **** that daily, then she may become some what horny! I'm sick of beggin!!!!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> haha i found this a while ago!
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/figureImages.jsp?pageNo=1
> 
> enjoy


Good find! I may have a long hard "think" over it later!! :drool:


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

its a shame cos my bird doesnt like training  when she was a swimmer tho she loved it, not the same anymore, when she swam id say she was around 8-10% BF now, i reckon its more 21-23%


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Obviously I can't post the image in here but the images under "Biggest Clit In Female Bodybuilding?" are a bit..... different.


Yeah I know that clip, that's a bit extreme for me in both ways, but I DO LIKE Denise Masino's clit (which is now officially the 2nd biggest clit in female BB)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You dont need to look far on these forums to find women with amazing bodies.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you think that the ones with the enlarged clits are there clits desensitized in anyway from it ???

i hope not god it makes me feel hungry seeing them big clits i would love to have a suck on one....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My fave (and yeah this is the 100000000000th time i've put the pic of me and her up but i don't care  )


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> You dont need to look far on these forums to find women with amazing bodies.


agreed bro, will get you some cred with the ladies for saying that im sure lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> Obviously I can't post the image in here but the images under "Biggest Clit In Female Bodybuilding?" are a bit..... different.


i love the really big muscular women with massive clits, id love to suck on one of them for hours.  :wub: :wub:

:blush:


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol nah im good, id rather stick with jamie eason haha....massive clits dnt really do it for me lol


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> my current fave look:
> 
> View attachment 103366
> View attachment 103367
> ...


4 pages and nobody's mentioned the very large clit on the 2nd link scroll down to the bottom. Wow it wouldn't be hard to find that clit, I thought it was a tiny cock at first.


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

andysutils said:


> i love the really big muscular women with massive clits, id love to suck on one of them for hours.  :wub: :wub:
> 
> :blush:


Think someone needs a second...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> its a shame cos my bird doesnt like training  when she was a swimmer tho she loved it, not the same anymore, when she swam id say she was around 8-10% BF now, i reckon its more 21-23%


its rare for a even a female olympic swimmer to be under 12%; 21% is actually lean for a girl.... figure competitors are 10-12%...



RascaL18 said:


> I need to inject my bird with 1000mg deca weekly, no **** that daily, then she may become some what horny! I'm sick of beggin!!!!


mate 100mg/week is ample.... my girls, first time on 100mg/week deca (alone) had an orgasm on the leg press.... she couldnt cope with a stationary cycle.... enjoyed the sitting on the bus seat....



flinty90 said:


> do you think that the ones with the enlarged clits are there clits desensitized in anyway from it ???
> 
> i hope not god it makes me feel hungry seeing them big clits i would love to have a suck on one....


not at all, quite the opposite..... ask me how I know... actually I did post the pics of my girls clit in the adults lounge, which I know you're a member of..


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

why do womens clits get enlarged tho? and mens penises dont lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> lol nah im good, id rather stick with jamie eason haha....massive clits dnt really do it for me lol


they cum when they ride you, they cum from missionary, they cum from doggy.... they never not cum... hence the increased "urge"... don't knock it till you try it! :devil2:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

These are my favs - posted this recently more about being super impressed, she's a bit young for me now  -






and Larissa Reis is about as musclular as I find attractive, after that I just respect the hard work and dedication but when they are more hench than me it demasculates me haha!!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Suzanna Light/body rock/Spears for me


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> why do womens clits get enlarged tho? and mens penises dont lol


women have 30x less test than men naturally; 5% of all test converts to DHT- this is what makes men's penis' grow during puberty.

Primobolan, Anavar, Winstrol are all commonly used by women who use AAS at the beginning; they are all DHT derivatives, hence have DHT like action in sensitive areas....

Deca is progestogen, but these are androgenic in women, and also amplify the effects of DHT..

Most women on gear will get a bigger clit, but by bigger we're talk like the first joint of your little finger... the ones with the really big clits- they apply DHT gel to the clit to make it bigger specifically; @Conscript will confirm that DHT gel is also used by guys who want a bigger penis- it DOES work (but more work for guys).

I've ordered some DHT gel.. loads of tubes... for 2 people to use.... :devil2:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

punhoninja said:


> We need a thread from just muscly women...


Is that you Scoobs?


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> women have 30x less test than men naturally; 5% of all test converts to DHT- this is what makes men's penis' grow during puberty.
> 
> Primobolan, Anavar, Winstrol are all commonly used by women who use AAS at the beginning; they are all DHT derivatives, hence have DHT like action in sensitive areas....
> 
> ...


hmmm you know to much!!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Fair play, and its ok for you, you're actually bigger than these women.. I am not lol, id feel like the b1tch!


that could be fun too... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Fair play, and its ok for you, you're actually bigger than these women.. I am not lol, id feel like the b1tch!


Aus isnt that big !!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

DeadpoolX said:


> I prefer the more athletic look than muscular .
> 
> Jessica Ennis style :drool:


this couldnt sleep with a girl the size of yates but im all over the athletic look


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Aus isnt that big !!


mate, I haven't got your weapon, but i'm happy i've got 8" :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> women have 30x less test than men naturally; 5% of all test converts to DHT- this is what makes men's penis' grow during puberty.
> 
> Primobolan, Anavar, Winstrol are all commonly used by women who use AAS at the beginning; they are all DHT derivatives, hence have DHT like action in sensitive areas....
> 
> ...


well you`ll have to get 2 more coz in confiscating them


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> *this couldnt sleep with a girl the size of yates* but im all over the athletic look


you wouldnt sleep with her, she'd sleep with you.. theres a difference! haha


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> you wouldnt sleep with her, she'd sleep with you.. theres a difference! haha


lmao reps hahaha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> mate, I haven't got your weapon, but i'm happy i've got 8" :lol:


ahh sorry i thought he meant physique wise pmsl .... i have no idea about your penis pmsl (welll i have now its 8 inches)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

joanna thomas is a developed lass.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

stone14 said:


> joanna thomas is a developed lass.....
> 
> View attachment 103388


yes he is nice X


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> women have 30x less test than men naturally; 5% of all test converts to DHT- this is what makes men's penis' grow during puberty.
> 
> Primobolan, Anavar, Winstrol are all commonly used by women who use AAS at the beginning; they are all DHT derivatives, hence have DHT like action in sensitive areas....
> 
> ...


And you get this gel from where??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

K1NGCA1N said:


> And you get this gel from where??


WWW. i haveatinyc0ckandwisheditwasbigger.com


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Lmfao!!:laugh:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

this lass sherren fons is a biggun



says shes 200lb dry there


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

I found this cracker on youtube a couple of weeks ago. Obviously I subscribed immediately.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> well you`ll have to get 2 more coz in confiscating them


no need my furry faced friend, see below



K1NGCA1N said:


> And you get this gel from where??


http://www.allsaintsclinic.org/testosterone-gel.shtml

men need more than women; 1 tube will last a woman a month easily; for men its closer to that weekly...

They call it testosterone gel- byt "andractrim" is DHT 2.5% gel, not testosterone.

If anyone has a reliable site that sells andractrim cheaper, feel free to post perhaps, @Conscript?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> my current fave look:
> 
> View attachment 103366
> View attachment 103367
> ...


For me, that first pic is the best on the tread so far ;0)


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

The perfect scam, show men some pictures of big clits. Waits until somebody aks how they have such big clits... Claim of this wonder gel that can increase clit size and also penis size. Create a website direct to your bank account selling expensive silicon gel and your onto a winner. :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

m_momo1 said:


> The perfect scam, show men some pictures of big clits. Waits until somebody aks how they have such big clits... Claim of this wonder gel that can increase clit size and also penis size. Create a website direct to your bank account selling expensive silicon gel and your onto a winner. :whistling:


no scam mate; the big clit is direct from DHT. Any guy here with a girl on AAS will tell you they all get bigger clits on AAS; however, if you want the bigger clit (or more emphasis on this) then DHT gel works.

All Female-to-male transgenders apply the gel for a few months before having an operation to move the clit to a more penis like position.

Also you may want to google "chemical penis enhancement" or "chempe" forums- you'll be surprised by what you learn....

You know the coach of the USA olympic Weight lifting team in 1960 allowed Dbol to be given to his lifters, though he famously said, he doubted it would make any difference..... the rest is history....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RocoElBurn said:


> For me, that first pic is the best on the tread so far ;0)


if i wasn't married....f**K me I'd be trying for her...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dana Linn Bailey all the way , stunning


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNbuHDdSsNc

Check out this Bulgarian lovely :wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Louise Rogers and Jo Griffiths are my favs.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nathalia melo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> Louise Rogers and Jo Griffiths are my favs.


nice package !!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

How muscular are we talking? Light definition is good but not "bulky" muscles for me personally


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/LesleyAnnArmstrongPT?ref=ts&fref=ts

NABBA Miss World 2012, Was training with her on wed, she is just amazing, and a lovely girl too!


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> https://www.facebook.com/LesleyAnnArmstrongPT?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> NABBA Miss World 2012, Was training with her on wed, she is just amazing, and a lovely girl too!


Forget her! I wanna know about you!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

punhoninja said:


> Forget her! I wanna know about you!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

So I can't believe nobodys asked it but there are female BBers on here, Pictures please!! :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Getting there , the differences in woman are slow , but IMO they look considerable . My other is 154lb bf I'm not sure but her abs are visible . She likes it but some days it plays with her head
> 
> IMO we take size in our stride women fight demons far more than we do , they also have to wrestle with public perceptions
> 
> My other have does get nasty comments in supermarkets etc from ignorant members of the public , but in ye end she believes it's worth it ... So do I


thats actually very true.... my OH is in the best shape of her life, but at 171lb at 5'8", she worries when her mum says she looks "big" (her mum is attactive, but has a classic sagging/larger butt, thought becuase her upper half is fading away bar the fake tits, she feels "slim").

However, last night at her bod pod reading, when she saw that in the past 5 weeks her her Lean Body Mass has increased 9.68lb while her BF has remained at 21.5% (exactly the same as before), you could NOT have seen a happier girl!! she was ECSTATIC!!! never seen her so happy! all of sudden she didn't care what the scales said.... and for the first time ever said that picture of Maria Carolien Wattel was a great look....

Girls who train for muscle (and take some PEDs for it) really DO get of on the muscle gain.... just like guys do, but you're right- sometimes ignorant people make some crap comments....

That doesnt just go for girls though- was a ta well known american diner/restaurant (Big Easy) in Chelsea (london) recently, and I ordered 2 burgers as my my main... the waitress was gaping like fish.. rahter than smiling and asking how Id like that cooked...

she passed out when I ordered a 3rd and split it with the Mrs...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Grrrrrr.......muscular and demure looking!!!!! If you don't find this doll attractive you are broken...or pitifully insecure.
> 
> **Had a look through her page Aus....wow!! Good find.


thanks mate, i'm subscribed to her on FB, AND like her fan page...

http://www.facebook.com/MariaCarolienWattel?fref=ts

and

http://www.facebook.com/maria.wattel

and

http://www.muscularqueens.altervista.org/MARIA%20CAROLIEN%20WATTEL.html

I also like cindy landolt:

http://www.facebook.com/CindyLandoltTraining?fref=ts

and

http://www.cindytraining.com/

her pics:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Another of Jo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

she looks like a bigger Geri halliwell !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

She's mint is Jo. Really nice. And Louise. I stalk them both on twitter lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

I do and i mean that buy the women who are built but not man built still look like women and sound like women but who have some size. prob to do with being able to talk to them about training and diet would be easyer to since most women want well built lean guys but dont want them to go to the gym :/ saps


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Louise Rogers and Jo Griffiths are my favs.


Louise Rogers............................................ i have to say i am nuts about her and test atm isnt make things easyer


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

lol, Louise is lovely too, always got time to say hi. You gotta look like King Khan or Eddie Abrew to get their attention though. lol

Funny how no one mentioned Jodie Marsh yet :whistling:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Let the Boners begin http://www.girlswithmuscle.com


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> no scam mate; the big clit is direct from DHT. Any guy here with a girl on AAS will tell you they all get bigger clits on AAS; however, if you want the bigger clit (or more emphasis on this) then DHT gel works.
> 
> All Female-to-male transgenders apply the gel for a few months before having an operation to move the clit to a more penis like position.
> 
> ...


The whistle means it was a joke... I'm pretty sure the cream works. Calm down buddy.


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

This thread has had its ups and downs if you know what I mean... ha cheers for the awesome pics!!! Not to sure about the big clit stuff though!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

that's about my limit, any more muscular than that and it would be less attractive


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> that's about my limit, any more muscular than that and it would be less attractive


Very nice, still nice and girly, I don't like it when they have massive arms and hands or look too manly, nice choice


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Barman said:


> Let the Boners begin http://www.girlswithmuscle.com


I'm partial to this site (not free) http://www.shemusclegym.com



m_momo1 said:


> The whistle means it was a joke... I'm pretty sure the cream works. Calm down buddy.


ah sorry mate.... apologies...


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha yeh ive seen that before


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

No one mentioned Yvette Bova either ! :whistling:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> that's about my limit, any more muscular than that and it would be less attractive


If i had a girl like that id wreck her


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> No one mentioned Yvette Bova either ! :whistling:


oh HELL yeah! I wouldn't have a relationship (I would with Maria Carolien Wattel, Angela Salvagno and Cindy Landolt); but I'd have a go!!!

http://xhamster.com/movies/1275133/muscle_ebony_yvette_bova.html

(not work friendly porn clip)



Barman said:


> If i had a girl like that id wreck her


LOL all guys say that, but girls on gear will wreck you.... they can keep going (and WANT TO) and you can't... even with cialis and Pt-141.. muscle girls with their swollen clits just want MORE....


----------



## StewieG (Nov 30, 2012)

I love muscular women. The most beautiful one was when I use to live in Reykjavik, Iceland and I used to go to the gym there. There were some amazingly beautiful looking muscular women there. I urge any of you if you go to Reykjavik, go to a gym called Lauger, its in central Reykjavik and the women there are ALL HOT, not an ugly bird in sight.

My friends mock me but i dont care. Theres something sexy about a woman who dedicates her self to training as much if not more then I do that I find attractive. Obv the sexy muscular curves help. That Amy or Jamie chick from WWE who having a thing with john cena is cute too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

@ausbuilt she'd eat you alive and then spit you out before doing it again. lol She's a monster ! lol


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Swimwear and fitness models do it for me. Looking at some of the girls posted in this thread, and I'm thinking...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> @ausbuilt she'd eat you alive and then spit you out before doing it again. lol She's a monster ! lol


yeah but what a way to go!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

lol crushed to death by an amazonian warrior maiden, with a cleavage you could ski down.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm with @ausbuilt big clits would definitely do it for me.... Hot women + something a bit abnormal (big clits, tits, ass) = splurt


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> lol crushed to death by an amazonian warrior maiden, with a cleavage you could ski down.


either that or choking on her massive clit or drowning in her gushing spurt when she cums...... :devil2:



Ben_Dover said:


> I'm with @ausbuilt big clits would definitely do it for me.... Hot women + something a bit abnormal (big clits, tits, ass) = splurt


I go for the trifecta as a minimum (big clit, tits, ass) but prefer the superfecta (big muscle, clit, tits, ass).. I married one which started with big tits & ass, now has a bigger clit and some muscle, shooting for both to be bigger ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm going to wave goodbye to this thread, as I am sure it will end up in the AL soon enough \o lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MrLulz said:


> Swimwear and fitness models do it for me. Looking at some of the girls posted in this thread, and I'm thinking...


mate, I HIGHLY recommend you buy up here:

http://www.allsaintsclinic.org/testosterone-gel.shtml

maybe when your penis is bigger than a female BBs clit you won't be intimidated anymore?? :lol:

oh and thanks to @Conscript on the BSI thread:

Everything you need to get started Lol

http://www.bibhanger.com/

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/.../10061_0c.html

http://www.firstaid4sport.co.uk/cate...FaTMtAodejYATw

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...glnk-uk-c67-21

http://www.maxhim.co.uk/titan-men-cock-cage-80736.html

http://www.uberkinky.co.uk/bathmate-...FQzKtAodZTsATQ

http://www.pharma-place.co.uk/x4-labs-gold.html


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> either that or choking on her massive clit or drowning in her gushing spurt when she cums...... :devil2:
> 
> I go for the trifecta as a minimum (big clit, tits, ass) but prefer the superfecta (big muscle, clit, tits, ass).. I married one which started with big tits & ass, now has a bigger clit and some muscle, shooting for both to be bigger ;-)


Soo the wife  lol joke joke


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Liking the bikini models... Not so sure bout the iris Kyle bodybuilder types, bit unnatural to have a girl who out-benches you!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> my current fave look:
> 
> View attachment 103366
> View attachment 103367
> ...


Pmsl the size of that clit on Colette Guimond is unreal


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> mate, I HIGHLY recommend you buy up here:
> 
> http://www.allsaintsclinic.org/testosterone-gel.shtml
> 
> ...


Haha.

I'm quite happy to prefer this look to this one!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

@ausbuilt

I know quite a few guys who have had success with dht gel, Ronielle really rates it, but I personally don't use it as I really can't chance it since I'm trying to hold onto as much hair as I can, and even though it is a topical it would still have a systematic affect elsewhere, although as I'm using 5ari's constantly my androgen receptors must be quite sensitive to even a slight change in dht levels. So coming from off-cycle to on-cycle, and adjusting test levels sporadically between blasts and cruises, it must have a similar effect to direct topical dht cycling. If I had a time machine I'd go back in time and start cycling dht cream during puberty, would have saved a fortune lol


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

that maria wattel - some proper o-estro-estradiols breathing thing,masterpiece of mother nature


----------

